# wann gibt es den Buffed SW:ToR Talentplaner?



## Farstar (11. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

wie der Titel schon sagt ... wann wird es einen von Buffed in deutsch übersetzten Talentrechner geben?
Oder ist das nicht geplant, aber das wäre dann schade 

Viele Grüße


----------



## ...Ben... (11. Dezember 2011)

moin,

ja ein talentplaner wäre supi den hätt ich wohl auch gerne. Es gibt zwar schon welche aber die meisten sind auf englisch und/oder veraltet.

wo wir schon dabei wären eine datenbank ist auch mal ne überlegung wert (auch wenn es nicht so einfach ist laut Zam  aber ich glaub an dich  )


mfg


----------



## Argap (11. Dezember 2011)

au ja, noch eine ungepflegte datenbank bei Buffed !
Gibt ja auch nicht genug davon.


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. Dezember 2011)

Was hat eine Datenbank mit einem Talentplaner zu tun?


----------



## Farstar (12. Dezember 2011)

ein schöner Talentplaner wäre erst mal wichtiger  

Viele Grüße


----------

